# Stage fright!



## ultimateguy

(Not sure this is the right forum, tried to find one for live performance. Please move if necessary)

I've been playing guitar for a couple of years off and on, nothing serious. I've been playing more consistently recently, usually practicing on my own, or playing for small groups of friends at parties, or around the campfire.

Tonight I went to a local bar and it was an open band night. There was maybe 15 or 20 people there at most. My friend and I wanted to go up and play, him on drums and me on guitar/vocals. I was extremely nervous to say the least. I kept waiting and waiting and eventually I got the guts to actually get up there after around 5 drinks.

I finally get up there, and with the spotlights I could barely see the audience to my surprise. We start playing our whole 3 songs, Boulevard of Broken Dreams & Give Me Novacaine (both Green Day) and Straight to Hell (Great Big Sea). All easy songs that I can play no problem. Here I am on stage, sweating like a pig, and saying to myself "don't screw up don't screw up." Eventually I did mess up a bit. It wasn't a disaster or anything but I could tell we sounded pretty terrible. Frustrating because I know without the nerves problem I could nail it.

Any tips for getting over this anxiety?


----------



## Hamstrung

Yep... get up there and do it again. Now that you know you can do it (even with a little screw up here and there) and you got through it. Keep playing and practicing. You'll get up and do it better each time.


----------



## Ripper

Hamstrung said:


> Yep... get up there and do it again. Now that you know you can do it (even with a little screw up here and there) and you got through it. Keep playing and practicing. You'll get up and do it better each time.


+1 on that and keep remembering it takes some guts to get up on stage, so don't let any naysayers get you down.


----------



## Geek

The anxiety never goes away, but your ability to cope increases. Hamstrung's advice is sound.

Cheers!


----------



## Mooh

Get back on the horse.

When you practice at home, once you have the tune down, practice is if it's a performance. No stopping, no correcting, no half-assed efforts. Record yourself, listen to yourself, watch yourself. Perform for buddies and others in your comfort zone at home. Perform as a sideman. Breathe deep, eat right, warm-up, exercise, listen to your honest friends. Don't focus on your stagefright, focus on your next tune. All these things will help you be more comfortable on stage as a frontman. 

A little nerves? That's a good thing.

A little booze? That's a bad thing. Some will disagree, but 40+ years of experience says it doesn't really help. There's no such thing as liquid courage, it's just liquid impairment, and liquid excuse.

I get nerves worse than I'd like sometimes, but the feeling goes away after a couple of tunes.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## smorgdonkey

Realizing that there really is nothing at stake is one of the best things that you can come to accept. If you DO screw up-what does that change? It changes nothing. The only reason that one can be 'worried' about screwing up is that one doesn't want people to think 'they suck'. You must realize that people's opinions don't really matter in that regard because if you listen to the person who says 'you suck worse than anyone I've ever heard' then you also have to listen to the person who says 'you're the best I've ever heard' and both are equally destructive. 

I used to have a problem with anxiety that could only be attributed to stage fright but it came down to me realizing that:
#1 it didn't matter anyway
#2 realizing that I could do what we did in the rehearsal space


----------



## dwagar

+1

learn to laugh at yourself. Everybody screws up sometime. Just don't stop, play through it, and laugh it off.

As others have said above, keep going to the jams, keep playing live. Get to know the jam community. It's way, way too much fun.



> A little booze? That's a bad thing. Some will disagree, but 40+ years of experience says it doesn't really help. There's no such thing as liquid courage, it's just liquid impairment, and liquid excuse.


I agree 100%. I never drink when I'm playing. I'll drink after.


----------



## the_fender_guy

If you plan on gigging in the future you'll need to be prepared by knowing the songs so well you can do them in your sleep with broken strings after dropping your pick.
Keep going to open stages and get to know the other musicians(that way you'll be playing in front of new friends).
I agree with those who don't recommend drinking before you play. After decades of performing I know from experience alcohol doesn't help(it can also kill your reputation). As someone who has hosted numerous open stages I would suggest you have soft drinks before you play because the bar is relying on sales to keep the open stage going. After you play have a social drink(or 2) while getting to know the other musicians.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

curious as to where the jam night was........I recently participated in one where I sucked badly, but who cares, next time will be better.........I was too busy chasing notes to even think about stage fright....lol


----------



## david henman

...stage fright comes with the territory. it never goes away.

my solution is to simply tell myself to stay focused on the getting the job done right.

-dh


----------



## hollowbody

Mooh said:


> Get back on the horse.
> 
> When you practice at home, once you have the tune down, practice is if it's a performance. No stopping, no correcting, no half-assed efforts. Record yourself, listen to yourself, watch yourself. Perform for buddies and others in your comfort zone at home. Perform as a sideman. Breathe deep, eat right, warm-up, exercise, listen to your honest friends. Don't focus on your stagefright, focus on your next tune. All these things will help you be more comfortable on stage as a frontman.
> 
> A little nerves? That's a good thing.
> 
> A little booze? That's a bad thing. Some will disagree, but 40+ years of experience says it doesn't really help. There's no such thing as liquid courage, it's just liquid impairment, and liquid excuse.
> 
> I get nerves worse than I'd like sometimes, but the feeling goes away after a couple of tunes.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


+1 on the no booze (or moderation thereof). It might be easier to get up there, but it's also a heck of a lot easier to screw up. 

Personally, I'm not a good enough guitarist to be able to get wasted and still play well. Some guys have the muscle memory, or the sheer inherent ability to overcome substances and still sound reasonable (though even Clapton and Slash had bad shows), but honestly, if you're drinking to get or lose the nerves to get on stage, you're risking sounding like ass.


----------



## WarrenG

Get some Propanolol or Inderal. 

kkjuw


----------



## sambonee

Geek said:


> The anxiety never goes away, but your ability to cope increases. Hamstrung's advice is sound.
> 
> Cheers!


Anxiety does go away if you consider the facts. No one's perfect and propre preparation will overcome any anxiety. Nerves however will always me there like excitement. When you loose the slight nerves, often it means you don,t care. 

Remember the 5 Ps. Prior preparation prevents poor performance


----------



## overdriver

Hamstrung said:


> Yep... get up there and do it again. Now that you know you can do it (even with a little screw up here and there) and you got through it. Keep playing and practicing. You'll get up and do it better each time.


 +1 and a tid bit from a Chet Atkins interview from many mooons ago. "everyone makes mistakes, it how ya get out of them, thats important"


Just enjoy have fun. Its only rock "n" roll


----------



## Budda

depending on the mistake, no one except bandmates and/or other musicians notice 

stage freight happens, its half the fun!


----------



## ennsgr

It always happens, but at least for me there has been a few ways to mitigate it a bit.

1) as mentioned before, a pint or two of beer really can loosen you up

2) open mic nights are great for just getting comfortable on stage. Since I've done them a few times in some busy bars, I've gotten far more comfortable in front of people.

3) One of my most prevalent strategies for when I do an electric show is to pre-record a sort of ambient intro loop on my loop pedal. Once I get on i hit it, cut the volume to my guitar and noodle around and get comfortable. I've personally never got on stage and immediately hammered into our first song. A little bit of messing around, at least for me, gets me much more comfortable on the stage and ready to play.



Hope those help.


----------



## lbrown1

I have been contemplating an open stage night at a local pub here....went to check it out last sunday - (it was an interesting experience on just about every level - this is Oshawa after all)....anyway - one thing that occurred to me as I looked at the audience - myself included - was entirely made up of people with guitar playing on the mind - closely observing the skills of each player - looking for some of the advanced picking acrobatics that might be employed......but a normal audience - just wants to be entertained...and could probably care less about what complicated riffs you are playing...keep the beat - stay in tune - and all should be good.

my band hasn't gigged much - and this is all very new to me - so I was taken aback when the audience members screamed for more and swore we were the best band they've ever heard when I know I personally screwed up a LOT...we recorded it - listening to it makes me cringe.....

we've got a more ambitious show coming up at a local charity event this summer that we're working really hard on perfecting.......big ass audience at this one....but too early to get the nerves riled up yet.


----------



## Vintage_Groove

I thought stage fright only happens on stage. When I went to jam at my guitar friend's place (with my bass) I thought it would be a breeze (like when he visited me). I knew the songs we were going to play very well, and I expected to play as well as I do at home.

Several things were different; the room we were in was brutally hot (furnace plus sun beaming through a big window), whereas my basement is cool and darker. We also decided to videotape the jam, and for some odd reason, my mind was all clear, but my stupid hands would not co-operate. Once I knew the camera was on I flubbed so many notes that I was going to stop playing. 

Then I watched the recording, and you can hardly tell I flubbed the notes (but man he flubbed most of them...). All I could take from that was that I just have to keep jamming, in different places, with different situations (seated, standing, hot, cold) and eventually my hands will do what they're supposed to.


----------



## david henman

ennsgr said:


> 1) as mentioned before, a pint or two of beer really can loosen you up.


...used to work for me, as a younger, non-singing guitarist. now, it immediately creates a handicap.

-dh


----------



## david henman

...i'm curious: are you playing covers?

i have to say that when i played in cover bands, stage fright was never part of the equation. it just wasn't an issue.

-dh




Paul said:


> I think I disagree. I don't get stage fright at all. I'm absolutely not the best guitarist in town, I'm likely not the best guitarist on my street, and there are days that I'm not the best guitarist in my house, and my wife doesn't play.
> 
> When practicing and rehearsing, (two different tasks), I will attempt to reach new things. When it comes time for the job, I will play the best, most interesting things I can, within my confidence and competence. The audience isn't there to hear me take risks and possibly fail, they are there to be entertained. I will give them the best I know I can do. I've got 25+ years of preparation for the next job......That gives me the security of knowledge that I can and will deliver.
> 
> I do take precautions....I'm careful about what I eat or drink before going to work. It's not about playing sober, it's about being surprised by my digestive system. A clean colon is a happy colon.


----------



## david henman

...i've been considering trying one of those energy drinks before a show.

has anyone else tried it?

-dh





WarrenG said:


> Get some Propanolol or Inderal.
> 
> kkjuw


----------



## Milkman

I've always suffered from stage fright to one degree or another. It makes no difference to me whether I'm playing originals, covers or a combination of both.

The material isn't the cause or the issue. It's irrational anxiety. It always goes away after a few measures and I know that WHILE I'm feeling the anxiety.

You cope. It's worth it once you get rolling.


That's my $0.02


----------



## david henman

...for me, its a huge difference. in a cover band, people are not paying much attention to the band anyway, unless you're doing a full on tribute and even then you get to kind of hide behind a persona.

when you are playing your own songs, there is real pressure.

-dh


----------



## Milkman

david henman said:


> ...for me, its a huge difference. in a cover band, people are not paying much attention to the band anyway, unless you're doing a full on tribute and even then you get to kind of hide behind a persona.
> 
> when you are playing your own songs, there is real pressure.
> 
> -dh



Well we'll have to agree to disagree on the relative importance of covers vs originals.

Personaly I'd rather watch and listen to a good cover band than a crappy original band.

It's about quality for me. I'l try to avoid my rant about the fact that blues, jazz and classical musicians are afforded a much higher level of respect for playing covers than rock musicians.


I feel as much pressure to do great versions of great classic songs as I do in playing my own. I would think the guys playing in the TSO would feel the same.

In a sense there should be LESS pressure playing your own stuff. Who's going to tell you you're doing them wrong?


If the audience isn't paying much attention to the band it's either because the band sucks or because they don't give a $hit. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## lbrown1

Vintage_Groove said:


> I thought stage fright only happens on stage. When I went to jam at my guitar friend's place (with my bass) I thought it would be a breeze (like when he visited me). I knew the songs we were going to play very well, and I expected to play as well as I do at home.
> 
> Several things were different; the room we were in was brutally hot (furnace plus sun beaming through a big window), whereas my basement is cool and darker. We also decided to videotape the jam, and for some odd reason, my mind was all clear, but my stupid hands would not co-operate. Once I knew the camera was on I flubbed so many notes that I was going to stop playing.
> 
> Then I watched the recording, and you can hardly tell I flubbed the notes (but man he flubbed most of them...). All I could take from that was that I just have to keep jamming, in different places, with different situations (seated, standing, hot, cold) and eventually my hands will do what they're supposed to.



playing in front of your peers will always make you feel like they're scrutinizing your skills and taking note of your errors.....that's the way I feel anyway......nervous - the whole "am I good enough to be playing with these guys" thing .

Playing in front of a normal audience....well - they're just there to listen or dance......they're not scrutinizing individual players....the only thing they'll notice is if the band was good or not good.....and 9/10th's of that opinion will be based on weather or not they liked the songs you were playing in general...i.e. if it's wedding gig - ya gotta have dance stuff in there....playing Rush at a wedding - although you'll play it great - the audience will hate it.....get the set list right for the audience, play as best as you can.....excitement and elation should replace stage fright.


----------



## dwagar

Milkman said:


> Personaly I'd rather watch and listen to a good cover band than a crappy original band.


if you take 'cover' and 'original' out, well
we'd all rather listen to a good band than a crappy band.

I must agree there are different levels of 'originals'. Some guy writing songs that sound like they are written in 5 minutes by a 12 year old girl, well, no. Quality originals though are a whole different matter.

Quality originals, hell yeah, you are laying it out on the floor hoping not to get stepped on, I'd guess there'd be pressure. Someone says, well, I don't like the Rolling Stones (or whoever you were covering), well, so what? 

Luckily for me, I have no talent for writing, so I never have to worry about that.


----------



## Milkman

dwagar said:


> if you take 'cover' and 'original' out, well
> we'd all rather listen to a good band than a crappy band.


I couldn't agree more. I don't differentiate. A good band is a good band.



dwagar said:


> I must agree there are different levels of 'originals'. Some guy writing songs that sound like they are written in 5 minutes by a 12 year old girl, well, no. Quality originals though are a whole different matter.


Once again, why differentiate? Wouldn't the same be true for covers?



Good music is good music. If you went to see a great Jazz, blues or classical artist, would anyone have the cajones to look down on them because they were "covering" Parker, Johnson or Bach?


----------



## ennsgr

david henman said:


> ...i've been considering trying one of those energy drinks before a show.
> 
> has anyone else tried it?
> 
> -dh


Energy drink for a show is great sometimes, depends on your mood. If you're already pretty stoked for a show I wouldn't recommend it, you'll get jittery as soon as you hit a slow section. In times where I've been dead tired, feeling off or something it's been great. I've had one of the larger red bulls before we played a show when I was sick and doing vocals and lead (We were covering a Queens of the Stone Age and a Kyuss tune). Really really helped me hack it out, that and some lemon water. 


Cheers


----------



## Guest

Practice and more practice till it hurts. That builds confidence. Do not drink or snort or puff. Work on improvising. You will screw up from time to time and being able to fake your way out will go miles. I use to get compliments for my f..ups. I'd screw something up ,work my magic (hehehe) and someone would come up by the end of the night and compliment me on my original lead work, go figure. Here's what I've learned about performing live. Most folks can't really tell if you've nailed "Still got the blues" or faked it real good. If you manage to get the hooks in its all good to them. What matters is how entertaining you are. If your having a good time on stage, and that means a happy grin and no visible anxiety, they are having a good time. Its all about entertainment, period.
There was this cat from Point au Baril who used to play out here and he would tell you himself that he sucked. Nonetheless, he packed the bar every single show. His signing was no hell, his playing not much better, but he was entertaining and he connected with his audience. Relax and let it happen, accept the nasty stuff, and know tomorrow will be better.


----------



## ennsgr

konasexone said:


> Practice and more practice till it hurts. That builds confidence. Do not drink or snort or puff. Work on improvising. You will screw up from time to time and being able to fake your way out will go miles.



I totally agree about being able to fake your way back into the song... but to play devil's advocate, i'd have to disagree with the drinking/etc. comment. 

I think that depending on what you are playing a bit of a buzz will go a long way. I know it might not be the brightest idea for sitting in playing lead on some blues songs, but god knows it helps me when I'm ripping along to something like a black sabbath rhythm line but down a few steps... Not to say I need a buzz to avoid the fright (I've done a few shows sober as a judge as I've driven... and don't have a full liscence), but depending on the size of the venue and the number of people I can't truly say it would be a bad idea for me.


----------



## jfk911

ive been playing guitar now for about 8 years i guess and playing in front of crowds from the beginning. I still get nervous sometimes worse then others. Me unlike the others find a couple of drinks work, i also will never have more then 2 before a show and usually have my last 45 minutes before the set. Usually by the middle of the first song the nervous go away and i just rock out to the music. it just gets easier to deal with after time


----------



## Guest

I can't believe anyone with condone substance abuse as a way of overcoming stage fright. That's just wrong. A bit of a buzz is no way to do one's best work.
I don't get buzzed when I go to work (teaching), so I certainly won't get buzzed to go playing. Many a pro has fallen into this trap and a few got out to hit the pinnacle of their careers. Stevie Ray comes to mind. Nothing ever good ever comes out from getting buzzed to work.


----------



## voxworld

"Whatever gets you through the night, it's alright, it's alright"...
A couple of drinks shouldn't be a problem if you can handle it, being in control of yourself and who you are is the bottom line.
Music is meant to be fun and it shows when your having it.
The only time you need to get uptight is when you get stuck playing with people who feel the need to hand out hairy eyeball.
Everybody makes mistakes and it's only a jam, not the Stanley Cup Finals.
I think it's worse to get stuck thinking you have to have an attitude and/or facial/body expression of an all business no pleasure, here to deliver a professional product without a hint of emotion, demeanor.
And if someone comments positively on your playing, thank them, and for the love of God don't say you sucked, I find that people who go to jams or live music venues generally love music and want you to do well. Especially those who don't/can't play an instrument or sing, let alone get up on a stage and bare all.

Energy drinks are seriously toxic to your body, espeically if you start counting on them regularly. A lot of bars push Red Bull/jagermiester cocktails these days, thats a heart attack in the making if you ask me. Lots of medical info out there on this, be careful.


----------



## ennsgr

konasexone said:


> I can't believe anyone with condone substance abuse as a way of overcoming stage fright. That's just wrong. A bit of a buzz is no way to do one's best work.
> I don't get buzzed when I go to work (teaching), so I certainly won't get buzzed to go playing. Many a pro has fallen into this trap and a few got out to hit the pinnacle of their careers. Stevie Ray comes to mind. Nothing ever good ever comes out from getting buzzed to work.


I don't know if I can agree with you. I've been paid to play, I've done them for free. I've never considered it a job, and I'd never consider it work. I play for fun and because I love being on stage. By no means am I abusing substances to perform better... but god knows splitting a pitcher with the bassist relaxes me.

I'd never go to work after some beers. Even if I was playing out regularly as a job I've got no reason to mess with what works. 


I assume the mass majority of people posting here are blues/rock type dudes which is awesome and I love. I think it has to be recognized that different types of bands, and different musicians and personalities accept different stage demeanor. How I play, and where I play it's completely acceptable to split a pitcher and jump on stage, and I have no problem with playing my part.


And I totally agree that many people have fallen into the trap. SRV, Kurt Cobain, etc. But there is certainly a distinction between having a pint or two and shooting heroin up in the back alley and hammering a 12 pack.


----------



## Chrostoph Albert

ultimateguy said:


> Any tips for getting over this anxiety?


I have the exact same problem XP. I always freeze up when ever i get up infront of a crowd for a gig. I recently played at my school's coffee house and geez, when i got up for the sound check i couldn't even strum properly i was so tense... When it came time to actually play for the crowed. I spent most of the time looking at our bands bass player or drummer. when i finaly became a little more comfortable with what i was doing i turned around, and by the end i was running around the stage...its just something you eventually get used to I geuss.


----------



## tomyam

ultimateguy said:


> (Not sure this is the right forum, tried to find one for live performance. Please move if necessary)
> 
> I've been playing guitar for a couple of years off and on, nothing serious. I've been playing more consistently recently, usually practicing on my own, or playing for small groups of friends at parties, or around the campfire.
> 
> Tonight I went to a local bar and it was an open band night. There was maybe 15 or 20 people there at most. My friend and I wanted to go up and play, him on drums and me on guitar/vocals. I was extremely nervous to say the least. I kept waiting and waiting and eventually I got the guts to actually get up there after around 5 drinks.
> 
> I finally get up there, and with the spotlights I could barely see the audience to my surprise. We start playing our whole 3 songs, Boulevard of Broken Dreams & Give Me Novacaine (both Green Day) and Straight to Hell (Great Big Sea). All easy songs that I can play no problem. Here I am on stage, sweating like a pig, and saying to myself "don't screw up don't screw up." Eventually I did mess up a bit. It wasn't a disaster or anything but I could tell we sounded pretty terrible. Frustrating because I know without the nerves problem I could nail it.
> 
> Any tips for getting over this anxiety?


Be over prepared. Be sober. :smile:


----------



## david henman

konasexone said:


> I can't believe anyone with condone substance abuse as a way of overcoming stage fright. That's just wrong. A bit of a buzz is no way to do one's best work.
> I don't get buzzed when I go to work (teaching), so I certainly won't get buzzed to go playing. Many a pro has fallen into this trap and a few got out to hit the pinnacle of their careers. Stevie Ray comes to mind. Nothing ever good ever comes out from getting buzzed to work.



...so true. and it quickly becomes a crutch that you believe you cannot do without. how quickly you fall into that trap of believing that you simply cannot get up on stage unless you're "slightly buzzed", and how quickly you discover that you need more and more of your favourite substance to achieve that buzz.

a friend of mine, now deceased, used to work with the major acts. he told me that eddie van halen would ingest enough cocaine to kill an elephant, just before walking on stage.

-dh


----------



## allthumbs56

smorgdonkey said:


> you also have to listen to the person who says 'you're the best I've ever heard'


hmmmmm .... not familiar with this one :smile:


----------



## Guest

voxworld said:


> "Whatever gets you through the night, it's alright, it's alright"...
> A couple of drinks shouldn't be a problem if you can handle it, being in control of yourself and who you are is the bottom line.
> Music is meant to be fun and it shows when your having it.
> The only time you need to get uptight is when you get stuck playing with people who feel the need to hand out hairy eyeball.
> Everybody makes mistakes and it's only a jam, not the Stanley Cup Finals.
> I think it's worse to get stuck thinking you have to have an attitude and/or facial/body expression of an all business no pleasure, here to deliver a professional product without a hint of emotion, demeanor.
> And if someone comments positively on your playing, thank them, and for the love of God don't say you sucked, I find that people who go to jams or live music venues generally love music and want you to do well. Especially those who don't/can't play an instrument or sing, let alone get up on a stage and bare all.
> 
> Energy drinks are seriously toxic to your body, espeically if you start counting on them regularly. A lot of bars push Red Bull/jagermiester cocktails these days, thats a heart attack in the making if you ask me. Lots of medical info out there on this, be careful.


I can put a smile on my face without having to put snow up my nose or rye in my belly. Substance abuse is exactly what it is if you can't have fun with the mind that was given to you naturally.


----------



## Deef

I used to get nervous when I was in high school, but the only way I was able to get over stage fright was to play more often. Nowadays I can play onstage easily, but it's great if we have properly rehearsed our material beforehand. I still don't like going up on stage if the band I'm in hasn't practised regularly.


----------



## lbrown1

Deef said:


> I used to get nervous when I was in high school, but the only way I was able to get over stage fright was to play more often. Nowadays I can play onstage easily, but it's great if we have properly rehearsed our material beforehand. I still don't like going up on stage if the band I'm in hasn't practised regularly.



indeeeeeeed......I suppose there's another thread in this statement......what to do if other bandmates aren't as committed - how to get regular practices a part of everyone's committed sched..


----------



## david henman

lbrown1 said:


> indeeeeeeed......I suppose there's another thread in this statement......what to do if other bandmates aren't as committed - how to get regular practices a part of everyone's committed sched..



...if its an original band hoping for a real career, dump any bandmate that doesn't appreciate both the importance and the joy of rehearsing.

-dh


----------



## lbrown1

david henman said:


> ...if its an original band hoping for a real career, dump any bandmate that doesn't appreciate both the importance and the joy of rehearsing.
> 
> -dh


not original - just covers - and it's a part time hobby for all of us....but still want to make a go of getting out there and playing......I hate it when we start a song and I know my parts cold but some others are screaming before we start "what's the chords for that song again?"...frustrating

I think you hit the nail right on the head though - importance and JOY of rehearsing....if it's a chore - maybe a different hobby is in order


----------

